# Java Pong Probleme



## Dreadslayer (18. Jan 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich arbeite zurzeit gerade an einer eigenen Version von Pong in Java. Für die Visualisierung verwende ich das AWT.

Es haben sich nun jedoch gewisse Fragen ergeben, von welchen ich mir erhoffte hier einige Antworten zu erhalten.

Zur Steuerung des Spielbalkens verwende ich den KeyListener, folgender Code:


```
public void keyPressed(KeyEvent a){
	if(a.getKeyCode()==KeyEvent.VK_UP){
		cpos = cpos-cspeed;
		if(cpos<=pwidth){ cpos = pwidth+1; }
		repaint(620,cpos,cwidth,cpos+clength+cspeed);
	}
	if(a.getKeyCode()==KeyEvent.VK_DOWN){
		cpos = cpos+cspeed;
		if(cpos>=fwidth+pwidth-clength){ cpos = fwidth+pwidth-clength; }
		repaint(620,cpos-cspeed,cwidth,cpos+clength+cspeed);
	}
}
```
cpos: Position des Cursors/Balkens (obere, linke Ecke des rect), clength/cwidth: Länge/Breite des Cursors, cspeed: Cursorgeschwindigkeit (Anzahl Pixel pro Schritt)
fwidth: Spielfeldbreite, pwidth: Distanz bis zum Spielfeldbeginn

Es funktioniert prinzipiell auch, leider hat dies 2 gravierende Nachteile:
1. Es muss wohl zuerst erkannt werden, dass die Taste gedrückt bleibt. Folglich geht es einen kleinen aber entscheidenden Moment, bis sich der Balken zu bewegen beginnt. Dies ist sehr störend beim Spielen.
2. Muss die Geschwindigkeit mit den Anzahl Pixeln pro Schritt geregelt werden, was zu einer Art "Ruckeln" des Balkens führt je höher die Geschwindkeit wird.

Wäre toll wenn Ihr mir hierzu irgendwelche Tipps und/oder Verbesserungsvorschläge habt!?


Desweiteren sollte der Balken ja über eine Kollisionsabfrage verfügen, so wie die Spielfeldränder. An denen habe ich lediglich "Einfallswinkel = Ausfallswinkel" programmiert. Wenn ich jedoch Spiele wie Pong o.ä. spiele, so scheint es irgendeine Formel für den Balken zu geben, welche den Ausfallswinkel beinflusst. Anscheinend wird dieser irgendwie mit Einfallswinkel, Ort des Auftreffens und Balkengeschwindigkeit berechnet. Weiss jemand mehr darüber? Oder hat jemand eine Idee?


Zu guter letzt strauchle ich noch sehr mit der "Geschwindigkeit" des ganzen Spieles. Beim Spielball wird zwischen jeder Berechnung der nächsten Position des Balles eine Thread.sleep(x) initiiert. Die nächste Position kann immer nur ein Pixel direkt neben der aktuellen Position sein. Folglich geht ein Schritt in eine schräge Richtung, z.B. 45° (immer Pixel oben rechts), gleich lange wie z.B. 0°, also gerade. 45° sollte aber Wurzel 2 mal länger gehen. Beim Balken wird die Geschwindigkeit ganz anders gesteuert, siehe oben. Eine einheitliche Lösung wäre aber wünschenswert, nur weis ich nicht genau wie diese umzusetzen wäre.

Über Antworten würde ich mich ausgesprochen freuen 

MfG
Dread


----------



## SlaterB (18. Jan 2010)

zu 1. + 2.:

1.
mach dich nicht abhängig von der Anzahl der keyPressed-Events und der Verzögerung zwischen den ersten und dem zweiten,
beim ersten Event setzt du den Zustand gedrückt auf true, 
bei release auf false, der Rest passiert intern automatisch
2.
das Ruckeln hängt nur von der Anzahl der repaints() ab (was bei Swing aber eher begrenzt ist), vom Spieltakt, 
berechne 20x pro Sekunde die Position neu, die Geschwindigkeit + Position dürfen dann auch Komma-Werte sein, die genau gespeichert werden, gemalt wird an der Position, die aktuell am nächsten liegt

du brauchst also einen Thread, der nebenher läuft, 
im Spieletutorial
http://www.ralf-bauer.org/java/tutorial/Tutorial.zip
ist das auf den ersten Seiten auch so erklärt, wie ich grad noch mal nachgeschaut habe, 
sogar mit den booleans bei keyPressed() + keyReleased()


----------



## Dreadslayer (20. Jan 2010)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!

Das Tutorial hilft auf jeden Fall weiter. Ich habe mit dessen Hilfe auch bereits einige Schwächen meines Programmes entdeckt, welche ich nun gedenke auszumerzen. U.a. das Geschwindigkeitsproblem.

Falls jedoch jemand noch eine Idee bzgl. der "Abprallformel" beim Balken hat wäre ich sehr froh 

MfG
Dread


----------



## Quaxli (20. Jan 2010)

Laß die Abprall-Formel erst mal weg und schau' daß Du eine einfache Version performant zum Laufen kriegst. Danach kannst Du den Schläger immer noch upgraden.


----------



## Landei (20. Jan 2010)

Dreadslayer hat gesagt.:


> Für die Visualisierung verwende ich das AWT.



Bei den Seelen aller niedrigen Dämonen: WARUM???

Für ein Spiel sehe ich wirklich keinen vernünftigen Grund, AWT statt Swing zu verwenden...


----------



## Dreadslayer (20. Jan 2010)

@Quaxli: Ich habe ja bereits eine Version performant am Laufen. Mit "Geschwindigkeitsproblemen" meine ich die Geschwindigkeitssynchronisierung von Ball&Balken. Nichtsdestrotrotz darf mir jemand die Formel verrraten, auch wenn das Programm nicht perfekt ist. 

@Landei: Ich bewege mich zurzeit noch auf GUI-Neuland. Mit AWT wurde ich eingeführt, es sollte als Übung dienen.


----------



## Quaxli (20. Jan 2010)

Dreadslayer hat gesagt.:


> @Quaxli: Ich habe ja bereits eine Version performant am Laufen. Mit "Geschwindigkeitsproblemen" meine ich die Geschwindigkeitssynchronisierung von Ball&Balken. Nichtsdestrotrotz darf mir jemand die Formel verrraten, auch wenn das Programm nicht perfekt ist.



Hast Du nicht. Zumindest wenn der oben gepostete Code noch drin ist.


----------



## Quaxli (20. Jan 2010)

Ich habe in der Mittagspause mal auf die Schnelle was zusammen geklopft.
Es sind nur ein paar wenige Klassen mit vielen unschönen Dingen darin, wie z. B. direkter Zugriff auf Klassenvariablen, etc.. Außerdem habe ich weitgehend auf Methoden verzichtet, in denen ich sonst Sachen zusammen fasse, wie z. B. eine Methode doLogic(..) in der diese Funktion für alle Objekte aufgeführt wird. Usw und so fort. Also bitte nicht auf den Programmierstil achten, das ist jetzt wirklich nur quick & dirty hingeschmissen.

Aber es sind mal ein paar Verbesserungen drin, wie z. B. Swing statt AWT und den KeyListener habe ich auch angepaßt. Kommentare gibt's auch nicht. Da hatte ich nicht die Zeit und so lernst Du mehr 

Das Ganze ist bei mir auf jeden Fall lauffähig. Guck's Dir an und wenn Du Fragen hast, frage. 
Oder guck in mein Tutorial in der Signatur. Das meiste habe ich von den Objekten dort auf die Schnelle raus geklaut. 



```
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.event.KeyEvent;
import java.awt.event.KeyListener;
import java.awt.geom.Rectangle2D;
import javax.swing.*;



public class Pong extends JPanel implements Runnable, KeyListener{

	private static final long	serialVersionUID	= 1L;
	JFrame frame;
	Ball ball;
	Bat bat;
	
	boolean up = false;
	boolean down = false;

	public static void main(String[] args) {
    new Pong();
	}
	
	public Pong(){
		setPreferredSize(new Dimension(400,300));
		
		frame = new JFrame("Pong");
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		frame.setUndecorated(true);
		frame.add(this);
		frame.pack();
		frame.addKeyListener(this);
		frame.setVisible(true);
		
		ball = new Ball(195,195,10,10,this);
		ball.dx = 70;
		ball.dy = 70;
		
		bat = new Bat(350,200,10,50,this);
		
		Thread t = new Thread(this);
		t.start();
	}

	public void run() {
		
		long delta = 0;
		long last = System.nanoTime();
		
		while(frame.isVisible()){
			
			delta = System.nanoTime() - last;
			last = System.nanoTime();
			
			if(up){
				bat.dy = -120;
			}
			
			if(down){
				bat.dy = 120;
			}
			
			if(!up && !down){
				bat.dy = 0;
			}
			
			ball.doLogic(delta);
			bat.doLogic(delta);
			
			ball.move(delta);
			bat.move(delta);
			
			if(ball.intersects(bat)){
				ball.collide();
			}
			
			try {
				Thread.sleep(10);
			} catch (InterruptedException e) {}
			repaint();
		}
		
	}
	
	@Override
	protected void paintComponent(Graphics g) {
		super.paintComponent(g);
		
		ball.drawBall(g);
		bat.drawBat(g);
		
	}

	public void keyPressed(KeyEvent e) {
		
		if(e.getKeyCode()==KeyEvent.VK_UP){
			up = true;
		}
		
		if(e.getKeyCode()==KeyEvent.VK_DOWN){
			down = true;
		}
		
	}

	public void keyReleased(KeyEvent e) {
		
		if(e.getKeyCode()==KeyEvent.VK_UP){
			up = false;
		}
		
		if(e.getKeyCode()==KeyEvent.VK_DOWN){
			down = false;
		}
		
		if(e.getKeyCode()==KeyEvent.VK_ESCAPE){
			frame.dispose();
		}
	}

	public void keyTyped(KeyEvent e) {
		
	}

}

class Mover extends Rectangle2D.Double {

	private static final long	serialVersionUID	= 1L;
  double dx;
  double dy;
  double modx = 1000000000;
  double mody = 1000000000;
	Pong parent;
  
	public Mover(double mx, double my, double mw, double mh, Pong p){
		super(mx,my,mw,mh);
		parent = p;
	}
	
  public void move(long delta) {
    
    if(dx!=0){
      x += dx*(delta/modx);
    }
    
    if(dy!=0){
      y += dy*(delta/mody);
    }

  }
  
  public void doLogic(long delta){
  	
  	
  	
  }

}

class Ball extends Mover{

	private static final long	serialVersionUID	= 1L;
	
	public Ball(double mx, double my, double mw, double mh, Pong p) {
		super(mx, my, mw, mh, p);

	}	
	
	public void doLogic(long delta){
    super.doLogic(delta);
    
		if(x<0){
			x = 0;
			dx *= -1;
		}
		
		if(y<0){
			y = 0;
			dy *= -1;
		}
		
		if(y+height>parent.getHeight()){
			y = parent.getHeight()-height;
			dy *= -1;
		}
		
		if(x+width>parent.getWidth()){
			x = parent.getWidth()-width;
			dx *= -1;
		}
	}
	
	public void drawBall(Graphics g){
		g.setColor(Color.BLUE);
		g.fillOval((int)x,(int)y,(int)width,(int)height);
	}
	
	public void collide(){
		dx *= -1;
		x = parent.bat.getX()-width;
	}
	
}

class Bat extends Mover{
	
	private static final long	serialVersionUID	= 1L;

	public Bat(double mx, double my, double mw, double mh, Pong p) {
		super(mx, my, mw, mh, p);

	}	
	
	public void doLogic(long delta){
    super.doLogic(delta);
    
		if(y<0){
			y = 0;
			dy = 0;
		}
		
		if(y>parent.getHeight()){
			y = parent.getHeight();
			dy = 0;
		}
		
	}
	
	public void drawBat(Graphics g){
		g.setColor(Color.RED);
		g.fillRect((int)x,(int)y,(int)width,(int)height);
	}
	
	
}
```


----------

